# Pistachio Ribbon Dessert TNT



## Raine (Mar 13, 2005)

This is really good. Although my recipe has it listed under a different name.  Quick and easy.

Pistachio Ribbon Dessert

1 cup white flour
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1/3 cup butter or margarine, softened
1/4 teaspoon butter flavoring (extract)
1/3 cup pecan meal
8 ounces cream cheese, softened
2/3 cup confectioners’ sugar
1/2 of a 9 ounce container Cool Whip
2 small boxes INSTANT pistachio pudding mix
2 1/2 cups whole milk
1/8 teaspoon almond extract

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease a 13 x 9-inch glass baking pan.

In bowl, mix flour, sugar and pecan meal. Add butter and extract and rub between palms of your hands until mixture is crumbly. Lightly press this evenly over bottom of baking pan. Bake for 15 minutes. Set aside to cool completely.

With an electric mixer, mix the cream cheese and confectioners’ sugar until creamy. Scrape off the beaters so you don't lose any of this mixture. Add the Cool Whip and mix with a large spoon until well blended; then spread evenly over top of COOLED crust.

With a clean mixer, mix the pudding mix, milk and almond extract according to package directions. When thickened, spread this evenly over top of the cream cheese layer in the pan. Top this layer with the remaining Cool Whip. Cover and refrigerate. This will make 12 generous servings.

NOTE: If you can't find pecan meal where you live, you can use 1/3 cup of FINELY chopped pecans.


----------

